# 54.1 gram button



## bklopsy (Jul 17, 2011)

This week's button 54.1 grams. 

Reverse plating-----per lazersteve's videos. 

Thanks again

Brooks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 17, 2011)

That is nice Brooks. I have had a few comoe out looking like that. Look at it under a magnifying glass to see the pattern you will really see how beautiful it is.


----------



## glondor (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice. What did you deplate?


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 17, 2011)

The pattern on top became more evident after pulling out of another refine solution where it helped to use up oxidizer. 

I made an ameturish mistake when melting this button: I used a dirty dish. The button was refined twice but base metals from the dish found themselves all over the top of button so I submerged into another first refine batch solution.

The plate was from mil spec lazer material, fingers, watch cases and a few plated pins.

I added some silver pours that I played with a few months ago.

Enjoy

Brooks


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice 

Regards.
Max


----------



## adam_mizer (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice indeed.
The post say's this weeks button, reverse plating.
Did you process all of that in a week?
A big WoW to you!


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you: however, the honor goes to this forum: hands down

For clarity, the reverse plating is regarding the gold button only. The silver came from candle stick holders, plates, silverware and jewelry and was dissolved in nitric and cemented out with copper. 

The actual physical deplating (gold) occurred within a day's time. The complete cleaning out of sulfuric acid and base metals take a bit longer.

I have a method I use to get the heavier grains precipitated within 24 hours after physical deplate. I second refine and melt into a button on the third day----sometimes second.

The remainder sediment I let settle in a big bucket for a few days. thanks

Brooks


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 17, 2011)

A nice fist full indeed.


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 17, 2011)

Beauuuuuuties indeed, Brooks! 8) 

Yes, this is a great forum!!!

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2011)

Brooks ,I noticed you were the bidder on this auction http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330583461825
How many pounds of fingers have you done since you started processing?


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 17, 2011)

Pre-processed fingers have surfaced again? Really?! Joke's on the seller though. A 17 dollar loss. Maybe they'll think twice when trying this underhanded stuff again.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 17, 2011)

Medium flat rate is $12.Seller got $7 for 8lbs of nothing.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 18, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> Pre-processed fingers have surfaced again? Really?! Joke's on the seller though. A 17 dollar loss. Maybe they'll think twice when trying this underhanded stuff again.



That's the same guy that tried it last time, you'd think he'd of learn't by now.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep.Especially when he has these 2 negatives just within the last month. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330576784538
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330566344304

Brooks,you told me that you have processed *THOUSANDS* of pounds of fingers.You must be doing quite well,considering just started processing less than a year and a half ago.None-the-less how could someone that has processed "thousands" of pounds of fingers,pay $2.25 a pound for fiberglass?Did your experience show you something that everyone else missed? If so what was it? We are always looking for new tricks on the forum.Unless of course you want to keep the secret to yourself,in which case I don't blame you.......I sure as heck would not want to talk about it either.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it has been stated in the past by forum members as well as mods that editing of your post to reflect something other that what was originally posted would not be tolerated. The reason i say this is i read the original post you made and then deleted it instead of leaving the original post and editing it. I believe you did this in order to not come across as strongly as you did in your original post, which has been deleted. In the original post you were aggressive in nature which i have noticed many of your post have become here again lately. In the 2nd post you tried to tone it down almost friendly like. I understand calling a person out on something. I use to do it myself and still do from time to time, but please watch how and what the circumstances are surrounding these events. I think private messages would have been the way to go if you had a problem with brooks. I to have been known to be just as aggressive if not more than you have demonstrated so i can't say much about that except that sometimes we all need to stop and think before we throw someone under the bus.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

While typing my post I went to click "preview",as I always do so I can read the post as it would be read on the forum,instead I accidently clicked submit.
The second I realised that it had been posted,I deleted it,before I thought anyone had a chance to see it. As you can see I chose not to have it posted in that manner,so I rewrote it as it is written now.It was just a mistake,that was not meant to be posted(when it was),that I rectified as soon as I saw it. I too agree that it was too aggressive as you can see by what I settled on posting.
That being said,If you think I have been a little more aggressive lately,I can only assume it was because of a back injury that I had been nursing.If that is the case then I am sorry.This also happened the last time I got hurt,but I am feeling fine now,besides I am sick and tired of getting hurt,I think its time to switch careers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Jul 19, 2011)

No harm Mic. I totally understand. When i was taking morphine during my cancer treatments i was experiencing the same things. It's just that here lately the forum as a whole seems to be getting more aggressive in nature and i was trying to make sure that we all understand the implications of a forum with that type of mind set. Hope your back gets better. Been there, done that, and it sucks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

Palladium said:


> When i was taking morphine during my cancer treatments i was experiencing the same things.


Oh my god Ralph I forgot about that.But you had more of a reason to be upset than I did,I have never been divorced.


Palladium said:


> Hope your back gets better. Been there, done that, and it sucks.


Thank you for the kind wishes,It's actually fine now.The father of one of my sellers,has cronic back pain and as a result takes narcotics,and gave me 2 of them.I don't know what they were,but they made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.......then made me throw up.lol.
I am not one to be taking prescription pain pills,and only did it because of the severity of the pain.Thank God that is gone now.
Sorry again.
P.S. Whatever happened with that cancer thing?Is it gone for good,or did they find anymore?


----------



## philddreamer (Jul 19, 2011)

Mic, what ever happened to Derek? Did he had his surgery & is recovering?


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys

Sorry for delay in responding: I went to the city for a few days.

Yes I bid on and fell suject to a scam on ebay. Ebay link attached:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330583461825&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Photo attached is one that I took of shipment once received.

I purchased it from someone in Ohio. He/she claimed in their listing that "there is a good bit of remaining gold." I figured what the hell maybe I'll get lucky and besides, I have ebay buyers protection. The picture speaks for itself.

Seller did not put his/her name on the box: only an address. 

Upon receipt, it was evident that the sellers description was false and misleading. I opened a resolution case that I then elevated to ebay to handle and ebay sided with me: I got every cent back.

I learned my lesson and will not purchase this type of material again without first personally inspecting or at the very least, having measurable pictures: unlike the one used in that listing.

Mic, you are right I exaggerated. Its hundreds not thousands. 

Refining fingers is what made me fall in love with refining gold. Once I became hooked and did not have fingers to work with, I started getting into reverse plating. 

As we are all aware, processing a thousand pounds of fingers is easily acheivable within a very short period of time. The issue is locating the material to work with.

No harm done. Hope your back feels better.

Brooks


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> Mic, what ever happened to Derek? Did he had his surgery & is recovering?


I'll try to get a hold of him later and see how he is.



bklopsy said:


> No harm done. Hope your back feels better.
> 
> Brooks


Thank you. I am sorry that happened to you(or anyone).People like that have no business on ebay.I would normally suggest opening a claim,but after you pay for return shipping,you will only end up with $1.
But obviously you are going to leave negative feedback,yes?


----------



## Palladium (Jul 19, 2011)

They say they got 99.5 % of the cancer. The rest they are treating with medications. I should tell my doctor that anything under 4 9's is not acceptable. lol I went back for my check up about a month ago and the doctors said their was something funny going on with my cell count. They said they would take a look at it again in a couple of months and see where i am at then. Cancer is like an ex wife, keeps showing up no matter how much you try to explain to it you don't want it no more. :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 19, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I should tell my doctor that anything under 4 9's is not acceptable.


Bwaaahahahahah! Yeh Ralph is feeling normal.
If I can't get a hold of derek,I'll try to call,and make sure everything is alright.I miss him too,he was a funny sob.
It's ashame he moved,he used to live about 20 minutes from us,he even went to the same high school I competed at(of course he went a few years later....lol)


----------



## bklopsy (Jul 19, 2011)

Mic
As Ebay reviewed my case, I demanded that seller fork out additional return shipping cost.

Have not heard or seen that additional money: the case is closed and I have learndith another lesson with no financial loss.

I have not provided negative feedback as of yet-----this person definately deserves it.

Brooks


----------

